# Problem Device/Emulator wird nicht erkannt



## camillo009 (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Folgende Ausgangssituation: Ich würde gerne eine Applikation für mein Nokia 6630 entwickeln. Neben JDK 6 U3 und Eclipse 3.3.1.1 habe ich nun EclipseME 1.7.7 und das etwas ältere Nokia S60 SDK 2nd Edition FeaturePack 2 installiert, da dies in der Spec meines Telefons so angegeben wird.

Wenn ich nun über Eclipse ein neues J2ME-MIDP-Projekt anlegen will, läuft eigentlich alles soweit gut, bis zur Auswahl des Devices bzw. Emulators. Das Drop-Down-Feld ist leer und ich kann auch keine Emulatoren importieren aus irgendeinem Grund. Die Funktionalität ist prinzipiell zwar vorhanden, aber er findet einfach nichts. Naja, und ohne Device kann ich kein Projekt anlegen.

So, selbige Konstellation, gleiche Versionen, gleiche Software - auf meinem Laptop geht alles einwandfrei - nur will ich meinen fetten, schnellen Rechner auf gar keinen Fall gegen den lahmen Laptop tauschen, zumal ich hier vor einem 30" sitze und das Programmieren hier doch deutlich mehr Spaß macht als auf dem 15,4". 

Installiert habe ich das Meiste in den Standardverzeichnissen. Nur JDK liegt auf einer anderen Partition, was aber kein Problem sein dürfte, da ich keine Leerzeichen verwende und JAVA an sich auf meinem System einwandfrei erkannt wird.

Was kann es da denn bloß haben? Hab schon so ziemlich alles versucht in Hinblick auf Neuinstallation etc...

Herzlichen Dank schon im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen!
Bernhard

PS:
Installationsreihenfolge war:
  - JDK
  - Eclipse
  - EclipseME
  - Nokia S60 SDK

Das WTK 2.5.2 habe ich auch drauf. Das sollte aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, ob es drauf ist, oder nicht, oder? Also am ehesten passen irgendwelche Umgebungsvariablen, Installationspfade etc. nicht. Irgendwie fehlt Eclipse der Link zum SDK habe ich so die Vermutung.


----------



## Backwardsman (21. Jan 2008)

warst du in eclipse schon unter:

preferences -> j2me -> device management

dort "import" drücken, den wtk ordner bzw. den nokia featurepack auswählen und "refresh" drücken... daraufhin wird nach emulatoren durchsucht.

das sollte eigentlich funktionieren... allerdings weiß ich nur, dass das für das wtk funktioniert... das nokia feature pack kenn ich nicht (und unterstütze ich aus aktuellen politischen gründen auch nicht!) ;-) ... beinhaltet es überhaupt emulatoren?


----------



## camillo009 (28. Jan 2008)

ja genau, unter device management hab ich das alles eingestellt - genau so, wie du beschrieben hast, aber wenn ich auf refresh gehe, findet eclipse nichts. hab jetzt mal auf die schnelle eine vmware aufgesetzt zum basteln. jdk 6 u4 drauf, eclipse 3.3, eclipseme 1.7.7 wtk 2.5.2 und s60 sdk 3rd ed. fp2 und auch s60 sdk 2nd ed. fp2.

sowohl wtk, als auch das neue sdk werden erkannt, nicht aber das, was ich brauche. ein emulator ist aber dabei, den kann ich nämlich im startmenü für sich alleine starten.

jetzt hab ich mir schon überlegt, das ganze über's wtk zu machen. also quasi in den eclipse-preferences das wtk-device auszuwählen, jedoch lässt sich das midlet dann (wie auch das des neuen nokia sdks) nicht auf meinem telefon installieren.

bin schon langsam am verzweifeln. gibz denn nirgends eine schöne anleitung wie ich auf meinem 6630 entwickeln kann? brauche ich denn irgendwelche alten versionen von den ganzen programmen, wenn die neuen schon nicht funktionieren? hab die richtige kombination aus den genannten programmen noch nicht gefunden... 

besten dank für eure hilfe!
bernhard


----------



## Backwardsman (28. Jan 2008)

ich würde halt mal vorerst auf den ganzen nokia scheiß verzichten (nicht nur aus aktuellen politischen gründen ;-) ) und einfach mal versuchen unter eclipseME ein hello-world-midlet zu schreiben, welches auch auf dem nokia funktioniert... wenn das klappt kannst du dir gedanken drüber machen was sonst noch probleme macht. 

für die einrichtung von eclipseME gibt es schließlich eine sehr ausfürhliche anleitung auf der projektseite, damit sollte es möglcih sein ganz einfach bzw "normale" midlets für das nokia zu schreiben... und wenn das auch nicht geht, dann nimm' das nokia und schmeiß es in die tonne! :-D


----------

